# Turtlewax Enduracoat less than £12 super cheap!



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I have never tried this stuff and not sure if I will use the actual "wax" part but Costco are selling this set for £11.96 inclusive of vat. I bought some today and also popped into Halfords who have it on offer at a mere £25.

Now for under £12 it is almost worth it for the case alone but you get a reasonably soft microfibre, an application pad and also there is a shampoo which is always handy. There is even a key in the box to lock it!

This could make an excellent Christmas present for someone less car obsessed. Costco seem to have reduced this from £17 IIRC so if you want one I suggest you are quick because people were buying them up today.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

For £12 thats a good deal, especially as you say, a pressie for the son in law to keep his RS TURBO looking good!

Kev.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Go on do a review dude...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

james_death said:


> Go on do a review dude...


Normally I would but I have just used other products last weekend. I am pretty happy with the sealants I currently use and like to do a full clean every now and then. If this stuff really lasts a year then I will have nothing to do  As I say the set is pretty nice even if the "wax" part is surplus. May use it on the bike come to think of it. :devil:


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

went into cardiff costco today and noticed they are selling them for under £6 inc vat


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ :doublesho

Posted a thread about this kit recently cause I'd never seen it before.. looks good


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Popped into Costco Bristol today - loads left and sign said £9.97 + VAT.

Decided to buy a kit and at the checkout it came up at £7.97 + VAT so well chuffed with that:wave:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

wowsers - that's some product dumping - iirc halfords were retailing this for £50 about 2 months ago.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

decided to have a look after seeing this thread, and was truly shocked to see it for under £6. the other half wanted to buy one purely for the case lol


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It's worth it for the boxes you could use them for wax storage

I'm off to Costco tonight so will have a look and see what price they are doing them at in Gateshead


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

if anyone in Birmingham/Wolverhampton area will be picking one from costco I will be happy to snap one of Your hands ...


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone have any experience of the actual wax? Tempted, but its only a good buy if its any good.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Having got my kit today I got home did a quick QD wipedown and used the 'wax'.

Now being a long time user/fan of Gloss guard and latterly Platinum Extra Gloss protection I expected this Enduracoat to be pretty much the same.

In fact it appears identical to the Platinum extra gloss - exactly the same ease of application, short flash time and buffs off with no issues. Leaves a lovely glassy finish on my silver Accord.

Sorry but in my haste I forgot pictures and it has yet to rain but I expect the usual amazing beading produced by the Platinum.

I'm sure there will be plenty of people who will ignore this product due to the maker but I for one rate it highly and buying this kit for the price is fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> wowsers - that's some product dumping - iirc halfords were retailing this for £50 about 2 months ago.


Noticed this at £25 in Donny halfords just before i advised a Bloke to Check out this forum...:lol:

See halfords is the Detailing world Recruitment Shop...:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! Worth it for the box alone to store fancier waxes in I must say!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It was just under £12.00 at Costco in Gateshead and they had loads left

I was in two minds whether to buy one but I managed to fight the urge :lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it any good ?


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

looks good just for the box. If i had a costco card id go get one......but i havent, so i wont be doing that.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Couldn't resist as I like their platinum liquid wax over winter(easy on/off in cold temps)
Picked up 2 lots from Derby for £20, the bonus being the wash mitt is the same as the one I already use


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

IanG said:


> It was just under £12.00 at Costco in Gateshead and they had loads left


Went back yesterday for some food shopping and looked to see if it had been reduced further.......but they had none left

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

borinous said:


> looks good just for the box. If i had a costco card id go get one......but i havent, so i wont be doing that.


Nobody offered eh? even though it was an obvious hint


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Costco are selling large packs of Yellow Microfibre cloths at very low prices.

Well worth a look if you are a member.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

NissanPathfinder said:


> Costco are selling large packs of Yellow Microfibre cloths at very low prices.
> 
> Well worth a look if you are a member.


They've been selling these for ages pretty good value but not as soft as they once were


----------



## dieseloil (Jul 8, 2010)

*Box locked*

Got my Enduracoat home, but it is locked & no key?:wall:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

dieseloil said:


> got my enduracoat home, but it is locked & no key?:wall:


any safe breakers in the forum ???????? :d


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> any safe breakers in the forum ???????? :d


screwdriver ...........


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

is this stuff exactly the same as gloss guard or turtlewax platinum sealant.

I am wondering is this a marketing hype.

12 months protection on car, now thats some serious going for any product lol.


----------



## dieseloil (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, got the box open, i tried a screwdriver but i didn't work. The girl friend said to try her vanity box key & it worked! & yes i does smell like gloss guard.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> is this stuff exactly the same as gloss guard or turtlewax platinum sealant.
> 
> I am wondering is this a marketing hype.
> 
> 12 months protection on car, now thats some serious going for any product lol.


It would be with correct washing etc to maintain its duability,


----------

